# How to Hop up AW chassis



## smartresins (Apr 13, 2009)

I got a AW chassis with a Duke of Hazzard car. Also getting a four gear I believe with the S'cool bus. I am wanting to know how to hop these up for drag racing. Thank you. Jody


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Soooooo many ways. Change rear axle....to one with more teeth on the crown gear.
Silicone tires for better traction. I swap out the stock pick up shoes and replace them with nos silver pick up shoes from AFX non-magnetraction (available on ebay).


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

jeremy1082 said:


> Soooooo many ways. Change rear axle....to one with more teeth on the crown gear.
> Silicone tires for better traction. I swap out the stock pick up shoes and replace them with nos silver pick up shoes from AFX non-magnetraction (available on ebay).


Are the wide shoes that come on aw reccomended for anything!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The silver shoes are for better conductivity, which is big in drag racing. The standard AW shoes are excellent for 'road' racing and routed tracks.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

The n.o.s. silver shoes are like switching from a 2 barrel to a 4 barrel carb....the car is just more lively. There is an instant difference. The silicone tires are important too...more power is useless if all you do is spin the tires.

You can also "shim" the magnets...a little tape or paper behind the motor magnets to bring them a little closer to the armature (every little bit helps).

The newer AW cars are pretty good out of the box but you can always improve them. 

As for the crown gear...I think a 15 tooth gear is stock, but there was a 19 tooth "hop up" gear available (some n.o.s. still available on ebay) for AFX. I have some that I have managed to swap in a 22 tooth gear from a Tomy Turbo and a 25 tooth gear from a G Plus. The more teeth on the crown gear, the better take off power the car will have but you will give up some top speed.

Some arms are higher revving but less low end torque and need a more high performance gear set up (quadralams) and some are slower revving but alot more low end torque (blue drag arm) and are fine with more mild gearing. I like to mix & match and have an AFX Tractor-trailer with the torquey blue drag arm and ultra low gears (25 tooth) so that it handles any extra weight with no problem.


----------



## smartresins (Apr 13, 2009)

I am wondering where I can buy a drag armature for the AW 4 gear chassis? Also Wanting to know where to buy drag armatures and metal gears for the Aurora/tomy super G chassis.Also, say on a 22 foot track, 5 foot of wich is braking area, how would I be able to figure out what armatures/gears I would want? Thanks. Jody


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

smartresins said:


> I am wondering where I can buy a drag armature for the AW 4 gear chassis? Also Wanting to know where to buy drag armatures and metal gears for the Aurora/tomy super G chassis.Also, say on a 22 foot track, 5 foot of wich is braking area, how would I be able to figure out what armatures/gears I would want? Thanks. Jody


Smartresins,

Here are two builders of mondo cool custom pancake arms.

Alan Galinko:

http://agg.fsmra.com/

DC HO Motors:

http://www.geocities.com/dc_ho_motors/

For custom in-line Tomy arms and gear goodness, try Scale Auto' BSRT parts:

http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/index.htm

Or try Wizzard for in-line Tyco arms and gears suitable for Tomy chassis:

http://www.wizzardho.com/

Also try Slot Tech for in-line Tyco arms and gears suitable for Tomy chassis:

http://slottech.net/default.aspx

For awesome drag bodies, check out the brothers Mead:

http://www.gm454dragbodies.com/index.html

http://www.tm427dragbodies.com/index.html

These are mostly for T-Jet chassis. Mostly. But the Meads are starting to make bodies for AFX and Tyco chassis as well. Besides, it may be time for you to embrace your inner T-Jet lust. Don't be embarrased about it, most of us have it as well.

This should get you in the right ballpark. Drag On!

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I got mine from ebay. There always seems to be some there. I have also bought some custom made pancake arms from ebay.

I like the blue drag arm...lots of low end torque and not bad revver too.


----------

